# 5901 viper remote won't crack or start



## Mr.what (Apr 12, 2010)

PLEASE HELP ME SOLVE REMOTE START DOESN'T START, BUT ONLY PARK LIGHT FLASH 7 TIMES.

Primary Harness (H1), 12-pin connector

H1/2 Red (+) 12v Constant Input
H1/3 Brown (+) Siren Output
Connect to Positive side of Siren
H1/5 Black (-) Chassis Ground
Connect to good ground @ kick panel
H1/7 Blue (-) truck pin
H1/8 Green (-) Door Trigger Input
H1/9 black/white to dome light relay 
H1/10 White/Blue (-) Remote Start/Turbo Timer Activation Input
(-)chassis ground on automatic transmission.
Program Menu 3 item 6 to desired turbo timer run time
and make sure Menu 3 item 5 is set to 1 pulse
H1/11 White Parking Light OUtput
Added relay and changed jumper to (-)


Heavy gauge remote start, (h3) 10-pin connecotor

H3/1 Pink to Ignition 1 (Black Yellow) 12V with key in ACC & Run position
H3/2 Red/white(+) Fused (30A) Ignition 1 Input
H3/3 Orange to accessory (12V with key on, ACC & Run position)
H3/4 Violet to (+) Starter Output (car side of the starter kill)
H3/5 Green to starter ignition side (+12v when crack)	
H3/6 Red to (+) Fused (30A) Ignition 1 Input
H3/7 Pink/white to ignition 2 (black/red) 12V with key on, ACC & Run position
H3/9 Red/black to (+) Fused (30A) Accessory/Starter Input


Remote start input, 5-pin connector

1 -Black/White (-) Neutral safety switch input
(-) chassis ground on Automatic Trans
The system default is Manual trans mode. Set to 2 for Automatic
2- Violet/White Tachometer input wire
Program Menu 3 item 2 to Tachometer
Program Tach by starting car with key and holding the Valet switch until it lights solid
3- Brown (+) Brake shutdown input wire
4 -Gray N/O N/C (-) Hood pin switch input
Connect to hood pin

Door lock harness, 3-pin connector

1 Blue (-) Unlock output Connected directly to dark blue	
3 Green (-) Lock output Connected directly to light green



Neutral Safety Switch connected, and set to the ON position.

ON MY 200 CAMRY CE DOESN'T HAVE AN ANTI-THEFT TRANSPONDER ANTI-THEFT SYSTEM, BUT ONLY KEY SENSE.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

make sure the hood IS NOT OPEN, this will trip off the remote starter and it will not start.


----------



## Mr.what (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: 5901 viper remote starter works great, but Lee*

Thank you very much for solved my remote start problem. The hood was programmed to Normally close. Remote start works after programmed to Normally Open setting. Remote start seen to start better without the H1/10 white/blue (remote start/turbo timer activation input) connecting to ground. I tried to programmed to start for an Automatic Trans., but it only starts in Manual trans setting, even the with white/blue wire connected to ground. I'm wondering what will go wrong if white/blue wire not connected. Please enlighten me Lee. Thanks,


----------

